# SLC Area Info



## Zand (Nov 5, 2018)

Tried this before a Colorado trip last year with great results. Looking at doing a 4-day trip to the SLC area Ikon hills (Alta, Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude). I work on Saturdays so was looking at flying out of Boston on a Sat night, skiing Sunday-Wednesday, then red-eyeing it back Wed Night. Still can't believe how cheap JetBlue flights are to SLC and Denver midwinter.

Was looking at staying in a cheap hotel in Midvale (Super 8 is coming up at $68 per night and I usually have good luck with those places). Looks like (assuming dry roads) a 30 minute ride to Snowbird and Solitude and a bit further to Alta. Looking at doing this the 2nd weekend of January (the week before MLK). Not booking ANYTHING this far out so I can see how the weather looks. Looking at doing a 2nd trip west at some other point so really trying to budget this one the best I can.

Main question is... how should I divvy up those 4 days? If I'm getting the wrong impression please correct me but it looks to me like Brighton and Solitude are on the smaller side. Could be dead wrong and please tell me if I am. If I'm right, should I just do all 4 days at Alta/Snowbird? I want good tree skiing, maybe some bowls (don't know how prevalent they are there compared to Colorado) but mostly just the best snow. Doesn't have to be butt-puckering steeps and that kind of stuff. 

Is it worth driving all the way to Deer Valley for a day? I'm only taking the terrain into account. Could care less about villages and all that but if the terrain blows away any of the Cottonwoods then it'd be worth a day. If not I don't want to go anywhere near it.

Lastly...do I trust the discount car rental places at SLC? I got an SUV for $459 for 6 days from Denver last year at Alamo...Autoslash is quoting about the same for 4 days in SLC from Alamo but Advantage is showing $145 for 4 days. Do you even need an SUV as badly there as you do in Colorado?

EDIT: On second look Priceline is at about $180 from actual good-name rental places so nevermind on that above price.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 5, 2018)

Had an awful experience with fox car rental SLC. avoid. Allowed me to book a 5 AM pick up. Their shuttle didn’t run. Their phone number didn’t work. And no one showed up there til after 7 am. I was massively inconvenienced. suv is less of a must have than in co. But a snowy day in the canyon you’ll want 4wd

Brighton and solitude are both very much worth a day in good conditions, especially if you’re willing to venture into side country, but you could easily ski Alta bird for 4 days without being bored. 

SLC is cheap and the skiing is great, but the town is so drab and boring. I’ve stayed in that super8 in midvale. it serves its purpose 

I chose banff/revelstoke for my big trip. I looked at Slc but flights around mid feb from nyc were $650


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2018)

Brighton/Solitude while by "Utah standards" are on the smaller side, they're still HUGE by anything in the East standards!

The Honeycomb Canyon of Solitude is pretty darn close to in-bounds avalanche controlled back country skiing as most anything that Utah offers.

The reality is that you could spend your 4 days totally in Big Cottonwood Canyon if the snow is good and not leave disappointed. If anything, trying to do 4 different resorts, even in close proximity like Solitude, Brighton, Alta and Snowbird are, may leave you feeling like you didn't really get to experience what the resorts are about as you can easily spend a big chunk of the day going "sideways" across each resort trying to take as much in as possible and not spend much time going downhill getting to experience the good terrain that abounds all over Big and Little Cottonwood Canyons!!

My family about 3 years ago now in our week in Utah did a day at Snowbasin, a Day at Snowbird, a day on the combined Solitude and Brighton ticket (the run out going from Brighton to Solitude is basically a glorified cross country ski trail!!), a day at Deer Valley, and 2 days at Park City Resort (while it was still 2 separate resorts as opposed to the one HUGE one it is now) and the consensus of my family was that while we skied a bunch at a bunch of different resorts, and with the exception of Solitude resorts we had skied before, we tried to see too much and as a result didn't really feel like we skied a bunch of good stuff verses just skiing a bunch of stuff

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 5, 2018)

I would say if you are driving up from Salt Lake, 4x4 is a must.  No guarantee you don't get stuck in the Canyons if it starts dumping (if you don't know the term interlodge, research it) even with 4x4.  Given what you are looking for, I'd say skip Deer Valley.  It would be a bigger hike from where you are staying and while they have a bit of the terrain you are looking for, it is set back and no where near as plentiful as at the other 4 in the Cottonwoods.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Nov 5, 2018)

Stay off the wasatch back unless you are craving some high speed cruising. 

Cheap=take an uber to fort union, get a cheap place on the bus route and just allow a bit of extra time for the buses. 

Ill be local this winter so if you need a lift back to the airport I may be able to assist. Ill be skiing alta alot on the midweek.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2018)

Zand said:


> Tried this before a Colorado trip last year with great results. Looking at doing a 4-day trip to the SLC area Ikon hills (Alta, Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude). I work on Saturdays so was looking at flying out of Boston on a Sat night, skiing Sunday-Wednesday, then red-eyeing it back Wed Night. Still can't believe how cheap JetBlue flights are to SLC and Denver midwinter.
> 
> Was looking at staying in a cheap hotel in Midvale (Super 8 is coming up at $68 per night and I usually have good luck with those places). Looks like (assuming dry roads) a 30 minute ride to Snowbird and Solitude and a bit further to Alta. Looking at doing this the 2nd weekend of January (the week before MLK). Not booking ANYTHING this far out so I can see how the weather looks. Looking at doing a 2nd trip west at some other point so really trying to budget this one the best I can.
> 
> ...



Feel free to PM me for more specific info.  Based on your needs, you can ski the conditions and call an audible based on weather and crowds.  Solitude will be the least crowded.  I’d try that Sunday.  It skis small IMHO.  Honeycomb is cool.  Brighton has good snow and good trees.  Lots of OB access.  Locals place.  Alta is Alta.  Definitely worth one day at least.  Alta has a lot of terrain that you have the hike to. It has some decent tree skiing, steeps, and great terrain variety. If it is windy Alta has some sheltered areas and in general is below the ridgelines.  

Snowbird is just insane. It is very different from Alta in that you don’t hike to the bowls and expert stuff but instead ski right in.  Snowbird lately has been having more crowds the last few years so midweek is best.  Snowbird has much more expert terrain and more above tree line.  Mineral Basin is absolutely incredible.  Snowbird is much more of a resort then Alta. However, Weather can be a real issue at Snowbird. If it’s windy most of the mountain will be closed or very hard to ski.  

The Little Cottonwood areas are really quite different from the Big Cottonwood areas. The Little Cottonwood areas feel like Switzerland while the Big Cottonwood areas are mellow.

And do not write off Deer Valley. If the snow is bad you at least get some good turns there because their snowmaking is very good. So is their grooming.
Nobody skis their expert terrain there or their many glades.  If the snow is good you can have some great turns in the Daly Bowl and the Mayflower area where most of the skiers don’t even go. The food is amazing and actually not too expensive considering the value. You should try if you haven’t.  You would be pleasantly surprised I think.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2018)

machski said:


> I would say if you are driving up from Salt Lake, 4x4 is a must.  No guarantee you don't get stuck in the Canyons if it starts dumping (if you don't know the term interlodge, research it) even with 4x4.  Given what you are looking for, I'd say skip Deer Valley.  It would be a bigger hike from where you are staying and while they have a bit of the terrain you are looking for, it is set back and no where near as plentiful as at the other 4 in the Cottonwoods.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Agreed. There a good number of days where the canyons will be restricted to all wheel drive or vehicles with chains.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Nov 5, 2018)

Yeah, trying to avoid that whole ordeal of trying to see too much that I end up missing out on the good things at each mountain. There's just so much to pick from lol. Sounds like if I do Sunday-Wednesday like I expect to, I should do Solitude on Sunday, then Alta/Bird Monday and Tuesday. Wednesday will be a wildcard day...if I fall in love with Alta and Snowbird like I expect to I'd just go back there but if I feel like I need something different I could go back to Brighton/Solitude or even Deer Valley which would put me closer to the airport anyway. 

Last year I had planned on skiing Winter Park, Copper, and Steamboat all in 5 days but I'm glad I didn't. 2 days didn't feel like enough at Winter Park. Maybe it's because once I discovered Eagle Wind, I spent 80% of my time in there and didn't really get to explore much else. 3 days did feel like enough at Copper but that place skis smaller due to the fact that about 2/3rds of it is Okemo West (and the other 3rd is terrific). In this case, I feel like I'll need 3 days at Snowbird to fully enjoy it. But with the relative inexpensiveness of Utah I'll make it a yearly trip and get to check it all out over time. Colorado is tougher to do that.

Gotta love the Ikon pass though. Haven't even thought about expanding further out to places such as Aspen, Big Sky, Taos, Jackson, or Canada but that will come with time. Not to mention Killington, Sugarbush, and Sugarloaf (plus others) are a hell of an eastern trio.


----------



## Haas (Nov 6, 2018)

Get an air bnb in sandy. Itll be cheaper than the motel, and you can get a place where you can walk to bus pickup. Take the snow bus to your resort of choice--that way you dont have to worry about renting a capable vehicle.

You could also bypass renting altogether and uber to/from airport and walk/uber for food and take the bus to ski. If you do rent, I would highly recommend Enterprise at the airport..just walking up to the counter or booking the day of online is fine. But you can really skip the car rental altogether IMO.

As far as where to Ski, I would do most of the time in little cottonwood..but it will be worth it to do a day at Solitutde. It is definitely big mountain skiing and you'll see why the name is so fitting. Brighton has pretty great night skiing, so consider that! 

If I was in your position (which i have been many times and hope to be a couple more times this winter), my itinerary would be: Alta day 1. Snowbird days 2. A few hours at Snowbird day 3, then go home, eat, rest and cleanup then head to Brighton for night skiing. Day 4 hit Solitude then back to reality.

Whatever you do have fun!


----------



## jimk (Nov 6, 2018)

Typical January conditions in Utah, from 2017  (click on the smiley)


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 6, 2018)

You need 4x4 to get up Little Cottonwood if its snowing.


----------



## crank (Nov 6, 2018)

I did a 5 ay trip to SLC last winter.  Had MCP pass and skied 1 day at Snowbasin and 2 each at Alta and Snowbird.

Stayed at a cheap air b&b room in Sandy for about $30 a night.  Decent place.  I mainly picked it because they had some guitars on the wall and I am an avid player so was able to practice every evening.

Rented a small Ford 4wd SUV for about $35 a day from one of the major rental agencies.

I agree with skiing Solitude on Sunday.  I would also consider avoiding LCC on a powder day just because it can be a real feeding frenzy up there... seems like every skier in SLC takes powder morning off and competition for fresh tracks is just that - a competition.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Nov 6, 2018)

I ski SLC a lot. When travelling solo and skiing BCC or LCC I usually stay in Midvale or Sandy. I don't rent an SUV anymore, I just take the bus. It's remarkably convenient, goes in any weather (unless the canyons are closed) and drops you off at the front door of all 4 of the areas. Inexpensive too. Solitude is the hidden gem, not crowded even on a powder day, great terrain and Honeycomb is fantastic....LCC is a zoo with fresh snow.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 6, 2018)

crank said:


> I would also consider avoiding LCC on a powder day just because it can be a real feeding frenzy up there... seems like every skier in SLC takes powder morning off and competition for fresh tracks is just that - a competition.



That's what I didn't love about Alta, scored a midweek powder day and felt like I was at Mount Snow on a weekend.  Even the hike to stuff was tracked out real quick.  The boot packs had lines of 50 people going up.  Powder day at Solitude was just the opposite.  This was over 10 years ago though, so things may have changed at Solitude. I hear Alta is more crowded than ever though.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Nov 6, 2018)

Did Solitude last March. Caught an 18 inch powder day on a Friday. Found fresh tracks all day...and for part of the following morning.
Shhhhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2018)

Boxtop Willie said:


> Did Solitude last March. Caught an 18 inch powder day on a Friday. Found fresh tracks all day...and for part of the following morning.
> Shhhhh, don't tell anyone.


Could be different this year with Solitude the only Ikon unlimited option in Utah.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2018)

Zand said:


> Tried this before a Colorado trip last year with great results. Looking at doing a 4-day trip to the SLC area Ikon hills (*Alta, Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude*).



Variety is the spice of life, I'd hit each place once, next time you go back you'll know more what you like. Deer Valley is cool, but honestly given your time constraint, you may as well save the Park City areas for another trip.

Check out Airbnb rather than a hotel, you'll be floored how many places there are to rent from Cottonwood Heights down to Sandy, and some are *really* nice places with hot tubs, pool tables, etc... way better than paper thin Holiday Inn walls & children screaming & 6am.

If 4x4 rentals were cheap in winter, I'd go that route, but the price variance between 4x4 & non-4x4 in Utah winter is dramatic, and you may not even need 4x4.  If you do for a day or two?  Just take the bus from the parking lot at the bottom of the canyons.  Easy way to save $300+ a week.   And whatever you do, I'll 2nd the *DO NOT EVER USE FOX RENTAL CAR........EVER*...... had a terrible experience with them in Denver.  Think Keystone Cops meets Hey Mon Airlines from In Living Color and you get the idea.


----------



## abc (Nov 6, 2018)

*Trailboss*' advise are the best and most comprehensive. After all, he's a eastern transplant, with a good understanding of what eastern skiers feels like. 

What I'd emphasis:

1) Pick 2 mountains and get to know them a little. I'd say start with Snowbird. Then expand to Alta (the ticket is good for both anyway and you can ski back and forth). As you're there mostly in mid-week, non-holiday, crowding isn't as big a problem.

2) Brighton is one of my favorite. But I've been warned don't even think about going there on a Saturday. Not sure about other powder days. On the other hand, it has night skiing. So if your legs can handle it, it could be a very good option.

3) If the Big and Little Cottonwoods are closed due to avalanche control, go over to Deer Valley, QUICKLY. Other people probably have the same idea.

Rental car: I would get one. It helps to go out to eat if nothing else. Depends on price difference, you can definitely get away with just a non-SUV. Just watch the weather and be willing to take the bus.


----------



## Abominable (Nov 7, 2018)

I did a great week in SLC two (?) years ago.  I think I did a good compare / contrast on the mountains somewhere on here but can't find it.  The folks here have given you good advice.  I'll just add that the it's astonishing how much the snow can vary from canyon to canyon, mountain to mountain, on the same storm, and the difference between 12" and 6" is enough to make it really worthwhile to be flexible.  We stayed in SLC and used the bus and it was great.


----------



## SnowbirdDevotee (Nov 8, 2018)

Just make sure you rent your SUV from an "at-airport" place, definitely stay away from Fox.  Reserve one now and you can cancel it a few days out if there is no snow in the forecast.  On a 4 day trip your chance of powder is about 35%, so don't count on it!
Tree skiing - I wouldn't worry too much about that.  Of course there is some to be found(and some by necessity), but that isn't really the thing.  
I don't really like a full day at either Brighton or Solitude, but they are fine for a half day (the day of travel).
Don't be afraid of Park City or Deer Valley, esp PC has the expert terrain.  It wouldn't be a mistake to venture over there to check things out, unless of course you were leaving 12" in LCC for 4" over there!  But with four days - 2 SB, 1 Alta and one in BCC for variety.  
I just booked my SLC trip yesterday.  My small SUV was $59/day.   
One big problem is the traffic going up the LCC (and down too).  It's been terrible the past few years!!!!  But you should be fine Mon-Wed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 8, 2018)

SnowbirdDevotee said:


> *I don't really like a full day at either Brighton or Solitude, but they are fine for a half day* (the day of travel).



I guess you dont ski at any eastern resorts.


----------



## mishka (Nov 11, 2018)

snoseek said:


> Ill be local this winter so if you need a lift back to the airport I may be able to assist. Ill be skiing alta alot on the midweek.



do I read it correctly :smile: You in UT this year??  hopefully/definitely will be in touch for some turns together again:beer:


----------



## Teleskier (Nov 16, 2018)

*Mass transit did not work well in Park City*

While I don't think anyone could ever get me to return back to Utah again after last year's 10-day Park City and Canyons trip, here is my suggestion. 

I was lulled by all the press into thinking that the Park City bus system would be efficient and well run, and so purposefully didn't rent a car but opted for too-expensive (almost same price as rental car) airport transfers, and purposefully booked my stay at one of the more expensive places right on the bus route (you pay for that 'convenience'). 

Despite paying for the 'convenience', I didn't find their bus system good at all, and its daily missteps had daily added to all the other negatives of the place for me. 

I do wonder if I had had a car, if I wouldn't have felt so hopelessly trapped, and it would have removed the 4-times-a-day (to skiing, back from skiing, to dinner, back from dinner) daily sense of minor to major frustrations (to accompany all the other Park City and Utah negatives and frustrations).

If I had had a car, I definitely would have visited a resident friend in Deer Valley who invited me, but never got there from the multiple bus routes that it would have required, which I had given up faith in. (If it couldn't even get me easily from Park City to Canyons during prime ski commute hours, I had even less faith in it getting me even further afield out on the remote DV loops at even less-common times). My Deer Valley friend is still ticked that I never visited, and said I would have had a different experience. Maybe. But then again, how different would 'just down the road' in the same Utah town have really been? I was also there trying to make use of my EPIC pass - why pay extra for another place that I would also probably likewise find that sucked from it being "Utah."

Clearly I was not a fan. But renting a car might have helped a LITTLE. Since if you likewise find that one ski area sucks, you can drive to a different ski area (and see if that Utah place also sucks for you too, or not). Others here have had good trips to Utah, but admit they went to different ski towns. As always, your mileage may vary. Good luck!


----------



## ThinkSnow (Nov 16, 2018)

I visit the SLC area annually or bi-annually with friends, and we've always opted for renting an SUV.  Breaking down the cost between a few people makes it much more cost-effective.  Its also nice to be able to come & go as you please.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 16, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> While I don't think anyone could ever get me to return back to Utah again after last year's 10-day Park City and Canyons trip, here is my suggestion.
> 
> I was lulled by all the press into thinking that the Park City bus system would be efficient and well run, and so purposefully didn't rent a car but opted for too-expensive (almost same price as rental car) airport transfers, and purposefully booked my stay at one of the more expensive places right on the bus route (you pay for that 'convenience').
> 
> ...



I’m curious to know how the bus system failed you? Where did you stay? The bus system is pretty solid. Even on busy weekends. It’s by no means as quick as a car, but it is pretty dialed in and one of the best systems in a ski town. 

Where your homie live in DV? Did you expect the bus to drop you off at some random deer crest mansion? 

What transportation you take from airport? Uber is $35-$50. You take a private car or suburban from a company? Yeah that’s $150. Your mistake. 

You want quicker access to main street dinner or your buddies DV mansion, take an Uber. You can’t go a block without tripping over 5 Uber’s. And they are cheap. 

I just don’t get the flatlanders complaining about shit they don’t know or don’t do correct. 

Source - I owned two homes and consulted in that town for 10 years.


----------



## Teleskier (Nov 16, 2018)

FBGM said:


> I’m curious to know how the bus system failed you?



I don't want to rehash it all - but here is a taste:

https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/140223-Utah-How-bad-can-it-be?p=997260&highlight=#post997260

My actual experience of it was worse than I wrote there. Buses not showing up reliably, or at least in an even loosely predictable way, is a basic requirement of any dependable transit system. 

Stowe is a much smaller 'not flat-lander' town for instance, and not a big monied city like Park City with ample people and big businesses to afford it, but even its 'rural town' busses can be counted on by tourists to get from ski mountain to hotels and town center. 

Park City bus drivers consistently - uniformly - universally - not even knowing how their very own bus route they are currently driving on works, or is timed (ie, Canyons route randomly changing) is another huge red flag of a badly run system. Contrast to a similar first-time tourist visit to Vail, where at least I give them high marks for a very good, dependable, usable bus system that I and countless locals/workers could rely on daily (even if I found their skiing similarly disappointing, to me).

I tried very hard to make their Park City bus system work for me just between major published hotel + Ski Area + downtown stops. Basic mass transit 101. 

Calling Uber is something I'd only ever do in complete abject defeat, as an European-American who believes in (good) mass transit. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 16, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> I don't want to rehash it all - but here is a taste:
> 
> https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/140223-Utah-How-bad-can-it-be?p=997260&highlight=#post997260
> 
> ...



I would say you have a one off experience. I rarely hear horror stories that bad with some exceptions coming at Sundance, which sucks in general. There has been some times where snow falls at peak hours on holidays screw up everything as wel. Maybe once a year?

The biggest hurdle as of late is staffing. No surprise there. But finding a CDL city driver at even like $20/hr is hard. Heard some thing about them doing paid training and CDL for anyone wanting to run a bus no experience necessary thing. I didn’t read into it much, but hard times call for whatever it takes. 

You said you hate Uber for some reason I don’t understand. But for drinking Main Street restaurant travel it’s the way. Quick easy and cheap. Who hasn’t puked in an Uber at 2:00am. Send it. 

Hey, at least parking is still free at resorts in Utah. Sure that will change sometime.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2018)

FBGM said:


> *The bus system is pretty solid. Even on busy weekends. It’s by no means as quick as a car, but it is pretty dialed in and one of the best systems in a ski town.*



This.

Anyone unhappy with Park City's public transit likely wont be happy with public transit anywhere.  Park City even has a phenomenal GPS app where you can literally see precisely WHERE the bus you need currently is in its' loop, so if....say.... you just missed it, you can opt for an Uber instead, or walk if it's a short walk.  It's very similar to Vail's system, which is also excellent.


----------



## Teleskier (Nov 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anyone unhappy with Park City's public transit likely wont be happy with public transit anywhere.



Wow. That's complete BS. Homer'ism runs strong in you two. You're trying extremely very hard to justify and cover for a very bad system (which is probably why it remains so bad) :


 I must have wanted a bus to drive me to a friend's remote house? Nope. Major, published, most-popular tourist spots.
 It must have been Sundance? Nope. Normal random ski week.
 It must have been 2am? Nope. From major Park City hotel right on the bus stop to Canyons ski lift (9am?), from Canyons last chair (4pm?) to Park City hotel, from Park City hotel to downtown Park City dinner (8pm?), back to hotel (10pm?). All unreasonable?
 It was one bad bus trip? Nope. 4 trips a day for 10 days = 40 chances to get finally it right/passable.
 I must have wanted it to be as fast as car? Nope. You tell me - giving TWO HOURS to go from nearby Canyons ski area to Park City. Is that reasonable to you? If so, you have very low expectations. It takes 1.5hr to WALK there!

As a lifelong extensive traveller, the number of mass transit systems I've experienced must be near triple digits. Park City mass transit for me ranks in the bottom 10 percent.

News flash: Your own "Take an Uber" admission != a sign of a good mass transit system. But would be on par for the poor transit system I experienced there.

The best you could Homer'ism sugar coat it is: I just must have been there for the wrong, whole, ten days.


----------



## jimk (Nov 16, 2018)

PC is one of those places where it's often best to rent a cheap economy car instead of using airport transport, even for solo travelers, because of the low price of small cars.  Also, the interstate from airport to PC is generally very driver-friendly, rarely closed for significant periods, and unlikely need for expensive 4wd vehicles.  I've used the bus system in town and had no complaints, but lately I've had a car out in Utah and typically used copious free parking at Canyons Cabriolet lot.  I've skied a lot of Utah in last three years, esp. Snowbird and Park City.  Alta/Bird is better for burley powder skiing, but PC has a bit of that too and is nirvana for groomer skiers.  If you didn't care for PC terrain, DV is more of the same.


----------



## Teleskier (Nov 16, 2018)

FBGM said:


> Hey, at least parking is still free at resorts in Utah. Sure that will change sometime.



Agreed. That's the other data point that leads to why tourists should rent a car, and not be trapped by the bad PC bus transit system, DESPITE how much the PC tourist guides flaunt how "Excellent" it is so you "don't need a car." Not true. Got fooled once, to my detriment for 10 long frustrating days.


----------



## Teleskier (Nov 16, 2018)

jimk said:


> If you didn't care for PC terrain, DV is more of the same.



It's been nagging me [or rather, my friend has been nagging me ] that it would have all been much different just down the road. I did have my doubts. Thank you!


----------



## FBGM (Nov 16, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Wow. That's complete BS. Homer'ism runs strong in you two. You're trying extremely very hard to justify and cover for a very bad system (which is probably why it remains so bad) :
> 
> 
> I must have wanted a bus to drive me to a friend's remote house? Nope. Major, published, most-popular tourist spots.
> ...



I’m going to just assume that tele skiers cant figure out a bus system. You were to busy telling everyone that you tele ski and missed the stop. sorry there is no subway or flying jet packs to get around town.


----------



## Teleskier (Nov 16, 2018)

> I’m going to just assume that tele skiers cant figure out a bus system. You were to busy telling everyone that you tele ski and missed the stop. sorry there is no subway or flying jet packs to get around town.



Well if you ever do get to traveling outside PC, you can see many other places all over the world, from small towns to big cities to other ski towns, who actually DO get transit right. You could literally pick ANYWHERE and see better than PC. I said my piece. Your mileage clearly varies.


----------



## jimk (Nov 16, 2018)

Mass transit in Europe is at a whole other level than US.  It will take you to just about everywhere and very efficiently.  Of course Europe is much more densely populated making it all more feasible and practical.  I used a bus system one time to ski five different Austrian ski areas in one week while staying in Salzburg.  Great ski week and they served après-ski drinks on the bus!


----------



## FBGM (Nov 16, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Well if you ever do get to traveling outside PC, you can see many other places all over the world, from small towns to big cities to other ski towns, who actually DO get transit right. You could literally pick ANYWHERE and see better than PC. I said my piece. Your mileage clearly varies.



I’ve traveled the world. I’m not trying to compare a ski town transit system to japan bullet trains. Apples to apples, PC is up at the top. 

Plus, it’s a no contest. The rest of the world is light years ahead of The US in transit. That’s cuz we are fat and American. I’d rather drive my F-350 to 7-11 across the for a big gulp.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 16, 2018)

@Telesker, next time just get a place to stay up at Alta and ski there and Snowbird, if you don't want to rent a car. You'll be much happier.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Well if you ever do get to traveling outside PC, you can see many other places all over the world, from small towns to big cities to other ski towns, who actually DO get transit right. You could literally pick ANYWHERE and see better than PC. I said my piece. Your mileage clearly varies.



You are seriously continuing with this gripe?  I remember last year when you complained about this and how bad the PC Whole Foods was.  Really?  You couldn't get an Uber or Lyft to go the 5 miles or so from your place to Deer Valley?


----------



## FBGM (Nov 16, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> I remember last year when you complained about this and how bad the PC Whole Foods was.



This explained it all. No need to continue. Thread ended.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2018)

FBGM said:


> This explained it all. No need to continue. Thread ended.



:lol:  I know!  It was pretty funny.  I will have to dig up that thread if I can find it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Wow. That's complete BS. *Homer'ism runs strong in you two.* You're trying extremely very hard to justify and cover for a very bad system (which is probably why it remains so bad) :



First off, I've been to Park City precisely twice in my life, so I'm hardly a "homer" or exhibiting favoritism.

Second, given I lived in Manhattan for 10 years and was born and raised in north Jersey, it's highly likely I have far more experience with "public transit" than you do, so we can swat that nonsense about how experienced you are with transit, away too.

I genuinely fail to see how anyone could think Park City's FREE (this hasnt been mentioned), clean, public transit system is anything but great.  If you failed to know there was a GPS system showing you precisely where the buses are and what lines are running, times, etc.. that's on you.  It's a solid system that in my experiences (winter & summer) ran smoothly and on-time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You are seriously continuing with this gripe?  I remember last year when *you complained about this and how bad the PC Whole Foods was.  *Really?



Oh dear....... nevermind.     I know this type.


----------



## Teleskier (Nov 16, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You are seriously continuing with this gripe?  I remember last year when you complained about this and how bad the PC Whole Foods was.  Really?  You couldn't get an Uber or Lyft to go the 5 miles or so from your place to Deer Valley?



Boy, fertile ground here and how easy to impugn with an apparently loaded "Whole Foods" charge. 

But sorry guys, trailboss has me confused, that "Whole Foods" rap wasn't me. (Not that there's anything wrong with it).

Before the trip, I stupidly bought into the other Park City tourist 'fake news' PR that it was a 'foodie' destination given Sundance, and so reserved ahead and ate every dinner out, endlessly and futilely searching for a price-commensurate decent meal which never came despite PC charging very high-end prices. 

So no - never did cook anything in the room on that trip, neither Whole Foods or (their equivalent of) Market Basket (which is more my speed).

Now "how long it takes to get to the liquor store in Park City by bus" and "what it is like to buy 'sinful' alcohol there" - now those are whole different Utah stories I regale around the campfire.

On Uber, I probably am different there. As a non-millennial rural person raised european, I'm not in the habit of even considering Uber. Doubly so in a place, a city no less, purported to have a good 'useable' transit system. If it was good, you wouldn't need Uber. As you agree, in Park City you need it, so ergo it is not a good transit system. I have never needed Uber in many decades of travel in Europe or Japan or even 'good transit' American cities. To me, if I was going to go Uber, I'd just rather get the rental car for unlimited freedom and travel instead.

"Take me to Whole Foods!! My good Uber man!!" - sorry, that particular 'millennial' pampered splurge is not me. (Not that there's anything wrong with it)


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2018)

Uber is a millennial splurge?

Lol

GET OFF MY LAWN!!!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2018)

thetrailboss' last post got me curious, so I looked it up.... 

Teleskier is the guy who *in 2016* went on a long post rant that Utah would be the last places he'd want to ski because it's too Republican etc..... and spending his money there would essentially be against his ethical code, etc......

This is relevant, because the ski trip with the horrible mass transit experience he's now ranting about, and horrible skiing, horrible everything, with him hating Utah took place *in 2017.*

Basically he went to the place he said he wouldn't go for moral reasons, and then he got upset that his preconceived, ignorant, bigoted, confirmational biases, were met.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> *Uber is a millennial splurge?
> 
> GET OFF MY LAWN!!!*



Is that really an "old people thing" though?  I dont think so. 

 I know plenty of people far older than I that love Uber & Lyft.

And what does, _"I'm not in the habit of even considering Uber"_ mean? 

 Is he in the Taxi Cab Union or something. lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2018)

Maybe

I honestly have never met someone who doesn't love Uber.  

What a great, easy to use and affordable service.  I'm about to order one right now.  I live about 1.5 miles outside of town. No sidewalk on the state highway, so too dangerous to walk.   $7 each way to not have to worry about driving after having a few beers seeing music.

  Pre-Uber it was $25 one way for a taxi, which I never used. Had to order a taxi from a more populous town 8 miles away and they charge for the full 16 miles.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> *I honestly have never met someone who doesn't love Uber.  *



I've never used Uber or Lyft, but I absolutely would do so.

I've used both AirBNB (Saratoga, Whiteface) and VRBO (Toronto), which are essentially the same thing except with lodging, and the results are amazing.  Better goods, better service, and cheaper!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 17, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never used Uber or Lyft, but I absolutely would do so.
> 
> I've used both AirBNB (Saratoga, Whiteface) and VRBO (Toronto), which are essentially the same thing except with lodging, and the results are amazing.  Better goods, better service, and cheaper!



I've never used Uber or Lyft either, but spending the majority of the year in more rural areas, used to always having a vehicle. If I fly, I rent a vehicle. Probably haven't seen the inside of a taxi since my military days.

Seems to be popular with some of the relatives in FL, but it seems safer when bar-hopping!


----------



## Edd (Nov 17, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Seems to be popular with some of the relatives in FL, but it seems safer when bar-hopping!



It certainly is. I’ve wondered if these services have affected the bottom line of some areas with lost DUI revenue. 

For example, I went to New Orleans a couple of weeks ago. There’s little need for a rental car if you’re just hanging in the French Quarter.


----------



## dlague (Nov 17, 2018)

Wow this thread has been entertaining to say the least.  I de iced to look up reviews of the transit system in PC and was surprised by the 5 star rating considering what was said here.  This is from trip advisor.  I have always rented either way since I like to be able to come and go as I please and get their timely.



Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 17, 2018)

dlague said:


> Wow this thread has been entertaining to say the least.  I de iced to look up reviews of the transit system in PC and was surprised by the 5 star rating considering what was said here.  This is from trip advisor.  I have always rented either way since I like to be able to come and go as I please and get their timely.
> 
> View attachment 24149
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



:lol: 

Teleskier obviously hasn’t posted a review yet!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 17, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:
> 
> Teleskier obviously hasn’t posted a review yet!



Roughly 120 reviews and not a single "terrible" review.

Enough said.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 17, 2018)

Teleskier also said there was much snow and the sun was to bright during his trip to Park City.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 17, 2018)

FBGM said:


> Teleskier also said there was much snow and the sun was to bright during his trip to Park City.



_I need the interior of that car to be 71 degrees exactly._

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/c259bc5a-9228-4f90-bb04-ed36e7d3d5d4#BJKFMZDCTX.copy


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 18, 2018)

too cheap and stupid to rent a car on a ski vacation and still in shock about it?

and park city fucking sucks. go to the cottonwoods you fucking ding dong.

edited to add - i did the bus thing once. staying in midvale and skiing at alta/bird. it was totally convenient and affordable and ran damn near clockwork. that being said, i prefer to have a car for the day to day conveniences of having a car.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 24, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Wow. That's complete BS. Homer'ism runs strong in you two. You're trying extremely very hard to justify and cover for a very bad system (which is probably why it remains so bad) :
> 
> 
> I must have wanted a bus to drive me to a friend's remote house? Nope. Major, published, most-popular tourist spots.
> ...


Wow just ready this for the first time and wow. I have stayed in New Park and skied 3 days at Canyons and PCMR pre merger. I bused in and out all three days as well as having my wife bus in from the hotel to meet me for drinks at the end of the day, by herself. We both we very happy with the free transportation that was supplied to us. I have had much more unpleasant time navigating the T in Boston then anywhere in Utah

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> We both we very happy with the free transportation that was supplied to us. I have had much more unpleasant time navigating the T in Boston then anywhere in Utah



Yeah, but was your free Park City transportation on 180 mph bullet trains from point A to point B? 

I think NOT.

So totes worth a 50% personl income tax!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2018)

That Utah public transportation system is looking better and better

https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/12/17/us/utah-dui-law-trnd/index.html?r=https://www.cnn.com/

I certainly don't push it with the adult beverages when I have to drive, but .05 is a very low bar.  Average adult male having 2 pints of your typical 6.5% IPA during a 90 minute meal might put you over the limit.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> That Utah public transportation system is looking better and better
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/12/17/us/utah-dui-law-trnd/index.html?r=https://www.cnn.com/
> 
> ...



Don't get me started.  :roll:  It makes no sense at all.  The real problem are the very drunk, not those under .08.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 18, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I certainly don't push it with the adult beverages when I have to drive, but .05 is a very low bar.  Average adult male having 2 pints of your typical 6.5% IPA during a 90 minute meal might put you over the limit.



This happens when people who literally have no experience drinking, are the people making your drinking laws.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> This happens when people who literally have no experience drinking, are the people making your drinking laws.



Exactly.  Although it’s also because a certain religion crossing the constitutional line to put their thumb on the scale.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## RISkier (Dec 20, 2018)

I didn't read everything in this thread. My main advice is that if you like Mexican food I'd recommend trying to get to the Red Iguana. They have 7 or 8 different homemade mole sauces. We've only been 2 or 3 times but both my wife and I think it's about the best Mexican restaurant we've ever tried. With 4 days I wouldn't venture beyond the Cottonwoods Canyons. Never skied at Brighton. I suspect you could spend 4 days at Solitude, or Alta, or Snowbird and not get bored. I've only skied one day at Snowbird and was with some Stowe ski instructors. We road up, went through the tunnel, and exited into a blizzard in Mineral Basin. Needless to say my ski skills are not at the level of the folks I was with and Snowbird kicked my ass. Would like to go back when I could actually see something. My wife and I have both loved Alta and Solitude. Utah offers an enormous amount of skiing in a relatively compact area. Snowbasin and Powder Mountain are completely different but both are terrific in their own way. They are only about an hour or so North of SLC. And even little Sundance is well worth a day. But for four days, I'd concentrate on a couple of the four resorts in the Cottonwoods Canyons.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2018)

RISkier said:


> I didn't read everything in this thread. My main advice is that if you like Mexican food I'd recommend trying to get to the Red Iguana. They have 7 or 8 different homemade mole sauces. We've only been 2 or 3 times but both my wife and I think it's about the best Mexican restaurant we've ever tried. With 4 days I wouldn't venture beyond the Cottonwoods Canyons. Never skied at Brighton. I suspect you could spend 4 days at Solitude, or Alta, or Snowbird and not get bored. I've only skied one day at Snowbird and was with some Stowe ski instructors. We road up, went through the tunnel, and exited into a blizzard in Mineral Basin. Needless to say my ski skills are not at the level of the folks I was with and Snowbird kicked my ass. Would like to go back when I could actually see something. My wife and I have both loved Alta and Solitude. Utah offers an enormous amount of skiing in a relatively compact area. Snowbasin and Powder Mountain are completely different but both are terrific in their own way. They are only about an hour or so North of SLC. And even little Sundance is well worth a day. But for four days, I'd concentrate on a couple of the four resorts in the Cottonwoods Canyons.



4 days at Alta or Snowbird, sure.  Solitude?  Probably not.  JMHO.

FWIW Alterra is not giving Solitude much love so far.  They opened much later than normal and initial reviews of Solitude this season from my chairlift rides at Brighton last not were not at all positive because they have not made much snow.  Solitude looked pretty thin when I drove by yesterday.


----------



## Zand (Dec 20, 2018)

Trailboss, hows the natural stuff looking? Worth a trip out in a few weeks? It's gotten quite depressing here the last couple weeks so I need a fix while we wair for a pattern change.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2018)

Zand said:


> Trailboss, hows the natural stuff looking? Worth a trip out in a few weeks? It's gotten quite depressing here the last couple weeks so I need a fix while we wair for a pattern change.



Our weather looks stormy the next week.  Looks like we may be stuck with the ridge though the first of the year.  We are off to a pretty good start overall though.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Dec 20, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 4 days at Alta or Snowbird, sure.  Solitude?  Probably not.  JMHO.
> 
> FWIW Alterra is not giving Solitude much love so far.  They opened much later than normal and initial reviews of Solitude this season from my chairlift rides at Brighton last not were not at all positive because they have not made much snow.  Solitude looked pretty thin when I drove by yesterday.



They own Dear Valley, have Alta/Snowbird on the Ikon and a shared pass with Brighton. Do they really compete with anyone besides Park City?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2018)

benski said:


> They own Dear Valley, have Alta/Snowbird on the Ikon and a shared pass with Brighton. Do they really compete with anyone besides Park City?



Yes.  Alterra only owns Solitude and Deer Valley.  They are directly competing with PCMR/Vail behemoth.  They are also competing with every other area in Utah.  

They wasted several million on replacing the Homestake Quad with a HSQ.  I don't understand how that was a priority.  That money would have gone a lot further at Solitude.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2018)

benski said:


> They own Dear Valley, have Alta/Snowbird on the Ikon and a shared pass with Brighton. Do they really compete with anyone besides Park City?



Yes.  Alterra only owns Solitude and Deer Valley.  They are directly competing with PCMR/Vail behemoth.  They are also competing with every other area in Utah.  

They wasted several million on replacing the Homestake Quad with a HSQ.  I don't understand how that was a priority.  That money would have gone a lot further at Solitude.


----------



## Zand (Dec 24, 2018)

Booked flight, hotel, and car today. Flying early morning on Sun Jan 13th...scheduled to arrive in SLC at 10am. Gives me time for a half day hopefully...will likely spend it at Solitude...maybe head up for a few night runs at Brighton. 2 full days Monday and Tuesday will be for Alta/Snowbird. Flying back Wednesday at 5 pm, so should be able to ski until 1 or 2. Will either do Alta/Bird one more time or maybe go back to Solitude if I like it. Flight, hotel, and car was a little over $600 for the week. Going solo so most dinners will just be fast food so hoping to keep that cost down so not bad for 4 days. 5 days in Colorado cost nearly 2 grand so hoping this saves me enough money to do a repeat trip in the spring.


----------



## hub8 (Dec 25, 2018)

I am taking my son to ski at Alta, Snowbasin, Snowbird for 6 days (on Mountain Collective passes) mid Jan, including the MLK weekend.

Which resort is the best to avoid the crowds over the MLK weekend?

We are both on season rentals for narrow carving skis from local shop, and I am planning to demo powder or at least all mountain skis upon arrival, because my son likes to play with powder (like after the March storm in the Catskills).  I have found AJ Motion Sports and Ski N See online and wonder if anybody have any advice regarding either rental shop or any other shops to recommend.  We'll be bringing our boots, poles and skis (or shall we just bring our boots?)

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## jimk (Dec 25, 2018)

Snowbasin is probably considered a little less trafficked than Alta/Bird, so it might be the one to ski on MLK Weekend, particularly the Saturday.  Will your local shop let you do a free swap of your narrow season rentals for a slightly wider ski?  Normally, something in the mid-fat range of 90mm width is good for all western conditions except deep powder.
It shouldn't be crazy busy at any of those mtns in January unless you catch a significant fresh snowfall, then the locals come out of the woodwork


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2018)

Zand said:


> Booked flight, hotel, and car today. Flying early morning on Sun Jan 13th...scheduled to arrive in SLC at 10am. Gives me time for a half day hopefully...will likely spend it at Solitude...maybe head up for a few night runs at Brighton. 2 full days Monday and Tuesday will be for Alta/Snowbird. Flying back Wednesday at 5 pm, so should be able to ski until 1 or 2. Will either do Alta/Bird one more time or maybe go back to Solitude if I like it. Flight, hotel, and car was a little over $600 for the week. Going solo so most dinners will just be fast food so hoping to keep that cost down so not bad for 4 days. 5 days in Colorado cost nearly 2 grand so hoping this saves me enough money to do a repeat trip in the spring.



Sounds good.  I am sure you will have a good time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2018)

hub8 said:


> I am taking my son to ski at Alta, Snowbasin, Snowbird for 6 days (on Mountain Collective passes) mid Jan, including the MLK weekend.
> 
> Which resort is the best to avoid the crowds over the MLK weekend?
> 
> ...



I agree that out of that list Snowbasin will be the least crowded. 

Ski N See and AJ are pretty similar.  You can also look to Utah Ski and Golf.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2018)

hub8 said:


> I am taking my son to ski at Alta, Snowbasin, Snowbird for 6 days (on Mountain Collective passes) mid Jan, including the MLK weekend.
> 
> Which resort is the best to avoid the crowds over the MLK weekend?
> 
> ...



I agree that out of that list Snowbasin will be the least crowded. 

Ski N See and AJ are pretty similar.  You can also look to Utah Golf and Ski.


----------



## Zand (Dec 26, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> Sounds good.  I am sure you will have a good time.



Are you going to be around? Feel like Snowbird is the kind of place where one would need a good tour  don't think I've skied with you before (even after being at Burke for 4 years) so PM me if you want to take a few runs.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2018)

Zand said:


> Are you going to be around? Feel like Snowbird is the kind of place where one would need a good tour  don't think I've skied with you before (even after being at Burke for 4 years) so PM me if you want to take a few runs.



Yes, I am around.


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 27, 2018)

Been monitoring this thread as I have an opportunity to hit SLC for the first time on my way home from a business trip around MLK weekend. Probably shouldn't as I just did the same thing in Colorado and spent some $$$ last weekend to pull it off but the skiing was so good I'm eyeing it. 

How's coverage looking on the steeper off-trail stuff? Know you guys are off to a good start but curious how that translates to the steeper stuff. I have another trip in March and April where I could swing through SLC on the way back as well and trying to decide if maybe I should hold off until then. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> Been monitoring this thread as I have an opportunity to hit SLC for the first time on my way home from a business trip around MLK weekend. Probably shouldn't as I just did the same thing in Colorado and spent some $$$ last weekend to pull it off but the skiing was so good I'm eyeing it.
> 
> How's coverage looking on the steeper off-trail stuff? Know you guys are off to a good start but curious how that translates to the steeper stuff. I have another trip in March and April where I could swing through SLC on the way back as well and trying to decide if maybe I should hold off until then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app



Well, better than last year.  We are at about 62" base at Snowbird.  75" things are pretty good.  100" things are really good.  More snow in the forecast later this weekend.  Then a break, but doesn't look too bad.  So as to LCC, things are filling in.  Not sure what you mean by "steeper stuff."  Some is open at Snowbird, some is not.  For example, parts of the Cirque are pretty good from what I saw last weekend before the last storm.


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 29, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, better than last year.  We are at about 62" base at Snowbird.  75" things are pretty good.  100" things are really good.  More snow in the forecast later this weekend.  Then a break, but doesn't look too bad.  So as to LCC, things are filling in.  Not sure what you mean by "steeper stuff."  Some is open at Snowbird, some is not.  For example, parts of the Cirque are pretty good from what I saw last weekend before the last storm.



Thanks for the info. Just what I was looking for. Not being familiar with SLC skiing wasn't sure at what base levels equate to good vs bad skiing.


----------



## Zand (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks like a good dumping is on the way tomorrow and Monday. Hoping for a repeat a week from now!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2019)

Zand said:


> Looks like a good dumping is on the way tomorrow and Monday. Hoping for a repeat a week from now!



They are saying later this coming week. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 5, 2019)

Be there in 2 weeks....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2019)

Forecasts say look for 12-20" of new snow between now and Tuesday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2019)

OK, I stand corrected.  Today’s 6” storm turned into 20”.  Unreal skiing.  More coming.  It will be awesome the next few days and more coming!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Jan 11, 2019)

Can almost taste it now. Looks like things are in good shape after the past week's storms. Sunday and Monday look bluebird and pleasant temps then maybe some snow Tuesday-Wednesday and naturally a big storm after I leave.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2019)

Zand said:


> Can almost taste it now. Looks like things are in good shape after the past week's storms. Sunday and Monday look bluebird and pleasant temps then maybe some snow Tuesday-Wednesday and naturally a big storm after I leave.



Yep. That’s what it looks like.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2019)

Any good ideas for winter, daytime, non-downhill skiing activities (perish the thought, sadly, I know) in the area?   

Done all the PC shopping stuff before & Natural History Museum (which anyone who visits the area should see for the dino stuff alone).

Some ideas I had: 
Easy cross country skiing
Snowshoeing
Apparently there's an art museum in SLC


----------



## jimk (Jan 12, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Any good ideas for winter, daytime, non-downhill skiing activities (perish the thought, sadly, I know) in the area?
> 
> Done all the PC shopping stuff before & Natural History Museum (which anyone who visits the area should see for the dino stuff alone).
> 
> ...



One time I took a 45 min drive from SLC to Antelope Island State Park with my wife.  You have to take a causeway to get out there.  It has interesting wildlife, hiking, biking and you can drive a circular road around the island which has a moon-like mountainous topography, also with wide sandy beaches on the Great Salt Lake.  Very different and scenic place for those of us from lush eastern locales.  Cost a few bucks to enter and there is a decent little visitor center.  A mild winter day is a good time to go.  They tell me lots of bugs there in summer.  not my photos:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Any good ideas for winter, daytime, non-downhill skiing activities (perish the thought, sadly, I know) in the area?
> 
> Done all the PC shopping stuff before & Natural History Museum (which anyone who visits the area should see for the dino stuff alone).
> 
> ...



Some ideas include:

*Nordic skiing at Alta (very limited) and Solitude (more trails);
*Spa at Snowbird;
*Shopping in Park City;
*Art events at Sundance Resort;
*Cooking workshops at Harmons SLC Downtown;
*The Leonardo Art Gallery in SLC;
*Tram ride and hot chocolate at the Summit at Snowbird;
*Tour and tasting at Mountain West Cidery;
*Tour and tasting at a multitude of microbreweries in SLC (they DO exist) or.....

helping us pack for our move in two weeks to a different part of SLC


----------



## snoseek (Jan 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Some ideas include:
> 
> *Nordic skiing at Alta (very limited) and Solitude (more trails);
> *Spa at Snowbird;
> ...



How are the workshops at harmons?

What hood are you residing at?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

snoseek said:


> How are the workshops at harmons?
> 
> What hood are you residing at?



The Harmons cooking school is legit.  

In 9th and 9th.  Moving to uppermost Aves!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Jan 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> The Harmons cooking school is legit.
> 
> In 9th and 9th.  Moving to uppermost Aves!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that seems like an awesome location!

When I first came here as a teen in the late 80's till now, this city has changed so much mostly for the better. SLC will give Denver a run for its money in the coming years. All speculation on my part.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

snoseek said:


> Oh yeah that seems like an awesome location!
> 
> When I first came here as a teen in the late 80's till now, this city has changed so much mostly for the better. SLC will give Denver a run for its money in the coming years. All speculation on my part.



Thanks.  We’re trading Liberty Park for Bonneville Shoreline Trailhead!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

And not to scare people off, but I am just wondering is there anyone here not coming to Utah because of the recent change in the DUI laws? It is now .05. My friend who works up in Little Cottonwood said that hotels in Alta are already 600 guest nights behind last year. And last year sucked.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Jan 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> And not to scare people off, but I am just wondering is there anyone here not coming to Utah because of the recent change in the DUI laws? It is now .05. My friend who works up in Little Cottonwood said that hotels in Alta are already 600 guest nights behind last year. And last year sucked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Like overall? Because Im wondering if the snowpine being closed for the construction effects those numbers.

Also if you're on vacation and staying in town there zero reason to drink and drive at all. Between tax and uber the cost is reasonable and convenient to be hammered and mobile. Not that I agree with .05...its bullshit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

snoseek said:


> Like overall? Because Im wondering if the snowpine being closed for the construction effects those numbers.
> 
> Also if you're on vacation and staying in town there zero reason to drink and drive at all. Between tax and uber the cost is reasonable and convenient to be hammered and mobile. Not that I agree with .05...its bullshit.



Good point. Let me inquire.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> *helping us pack for our move in two weeks* to a different part of SLC



Hah!   While that sounds like amazing fun, we're not coming until March.  Found out the wife is preggers and her OB/GYN is vehemently against her downhill skiing.  We could have cancelled, but she wants to come and just do non-ski stuff since she loves Utah.  Dunno is there will be enough snow for XC or snowshoeing at lower elevations, but that's a possibility.  As is spas, shopping, etc....   Prolly wont do the booze tastings though!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> And not to scare people off, but *I am just wondering is there anyone here not coming to Utah because of the recent change in the DUI laws? It is now .05.* My friend who works up in Little Cottonwood said that hotels in Alta are already 600 guest nights behind last year. And last year sucked.



This angers me greatly.  Lives are going to be destroyed for "drunk driving" while not actually being remotely "drunk".  That said, do people take this into consideration when booking a trip?  I cant imagine picking or denying a destination because I'm worried I could get nailed with a bogus "DUI" after a mere 2 beers.



snoseek said:


> *if you're on vacation and staying in town there zero reason to drink and drive at all.* *Between tax and uber the cost is reasonable *and convenient to be hammered and mobile. Not that I agree with .05...its bullshit.



Plus cheap mass tranny or free public tranny if you're in Park City.  
That said, how many first-time tourists know this?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

Zand, I certainly hope that you were NOT in BCC today.  I drove up to Brighton to ski a few hours this evening.  Absolute zoo.  I have never seen that many cars up there.  At least for me nearly everyone was leaving.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hah!   While that sounds like amazing fun, we're not coming until March.  Found out the wife is preggers and her OB/GYN is vehemently against her downhill skiing.  We could have cancelled, but she wants to come and just do non-ski stuff since she loves Utah.  Dunno is there will be enough snow for XC or snowshoeing at lower elevations, but that's a possibility.  As is spas, shopping, etc....   Prolly wont do the booze tastings though!



CONGRATS!!!!!

Utah is very, um, baby friendly.  I mean the LDS faith is big on girls getting married young and having lots of kids.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> This angers me greatly.  Lives are going to be destroyed for "drunk driving" while not actually being remotely "drunk".  That said, do people take this into consideration when booking a trip?  I cant imagine picking or denying a destination because I'm worried I could get nailed with a bogus "DUI" after a mere 2 beers.



It is hard to say, but anecdotally A LOT of restaurants and tourist places have seen a decline...because folks thought that the law went into effect LAST year.  




> Plus cheap mass tranny or free public tranny if you're in Park City.
> That said, how many first-time tourists know this?



:lol:  We are NOT going to start a discussion about public transit in Park City.  :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!



Thanks.  It's wreaking havoc on my 2019 skiing though.   I imagine it only gets worse. 



thetrailboss said:


> We are NOT going to start a discussion about public transit in Park City.  :lol:



Oh yeah. That thread;_ Impossible-to-satisfy-expectations-guy._


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2019)

snoseek said:


> * SLC will give Denver a run for its money in the coming years. *All speculation on my part.



Two words: ONE Wasatch.

If that ever happens the entire front/back Wasatch area will become an absolute recreation juggernaut.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thanks.  It's wreaking havoc on my 2019 skiing though.   I imagine it only gets worse.



The first couple years you negotiate with your wife for time off.  Third or fourth year you get very familiar with the beginner slopes!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> The first couple years you negotiate with your wife for time off.



I've been reading old threads here, already learned the, "buy one lift ticket and use an extra zip tie" trick.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> The first couple years you negotiate with your wife for time off.  Third or fourth year you get very familiar with the beginner slopes!


Yes, this!

Im in the beginner slope stage now.  I've gotten to know McIntyre very well with our 3 year old son this winter and have only managed a couple of big boy days.  By the time he is ready for the big hill days our 7 week old daughter will have me back on the beginner hill again.  I figure I'm about 8-9 years away from regularly enjoying the type of skiing I once did. Lol 

Congrats BG!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 13, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've been reading old threads here, already learned the, "buy one lift ticket and use an extra zip tie" trick.



Yeah, RFID is putting an end to that. Some places (Bretton Woods?) offer a parental lift ticket, so the parents can switch off and take turns watching the little ones.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 13, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> The first couple years you negotiate with your wife for time off.  Third or fourth year you get very familiar with the beginner slopes!



This!  :lol:

Congrats! Is this your first one?


----------



## hub8 (Jan 13, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> I agree that out of that list Snowbasin will be the least crowded.
> 
> Ski N See and AJ are pretty similar.  You can also look to Utah Ski and Golf.


Thanks to jimk and thetrailboss for helpful advice!  I went to the local ski shop where we got the season rentals, and at 77 under foot, I'm already on their widest available.  We will be renting demo skis at AJ.

We will be hitting the slopes starting Thursday which looks to be windy, and I'm wondering if anyone have any advice on wind.  Between Alta and Snowbird, which has more green/blue trails sheltered from wind or glades with gentle slopes?  Would mineral basin be very windy?  My 10 year old son is an advanced intermediate (at places like Mt. Snow, Okemo, Sugarbush, Stowe), and likes powder, moguls and gentle glades, but doesn't like it when it is too windy.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Jan 13, 2019)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Yeah, RFID is putting an end to that. Some places (Bretton Woods?) offer a parental lift ticket, so the parents can switch off and take turns watching the little ones.



Some just let you switch. Did that at Alta and snowbird by accident. I had skied the day we landed and on our leave day took a ticket that haven’t been used that day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 13, 2019)

hub8 said:


> Thanks to jimk and thetrailboss for helpful advice!  I went to the local ski shop where we got the season rentals, and at 77 under foot, I'm already on their widest available.  We will be renting demo skis at AJ.
> 
> We will be hitting the slopes starting Thursday which looks to be windy, and I'm wondering if anyone have any advice on wind.  Between Alta and Snowbird, which has more green/blue trails sheltered from wind or glades with gentle slopes?  Would mineral basin be very windy?  My 10 year old son is an advanced intermediate (at places like Mt. Snow, Okemo, Sugarbush, Stowe), and likes powder, moguls and gentle glades, but doesn't like it when it is too windy.
> 
> ...



Alta is more sheltered.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hub8 (Jan 13, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Alta is more sheltered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Congrats BG!



Thank you!   Only beginning to understand the ski ramifications of what I've done.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2019)

hub8 said:


> Thanks to jimk and thetrailboss for helpful advice!  I went to the local ski shop where we got the season rentals, and at 77 under foot, I'm already on their widest available.  We will be renting demo skis at AJ.



You're going to rent something quite a bit wider in Utah given you're talking about powder & glades, right?


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 13, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thank you!   Only beginning to understand the ski ramifications of what I've done.


----------



## Zand (Jan 13, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Zand, I certainly hope that you were NOT in BCC today.  I drove up to Brighton to ski a few hours this evening.  Absolute zoo.  I have never seen that many cars up there.  At least for me nearly everyone was leaving.



Just arrived this morning and went to Solitude. Lot was full so had to park in the road. Didn't really have to wait in lines but it was busy for sure. Locals are pissed that it's on Ikon now lol.

Left around 3:15...lots of traffic heading down the canyon and one 5 minute backup but otherwise it flowed fine.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 13, 2019)

Zand said:


> Just arrived this morning and went to Solitude. Lot was full so had to park in the road. Didn't really have to wait in lines but it was busy for sure. Locals are pissed that it's on Ikon now lol.
> 
> Left around 3:15...lots of traffic heading down the canyon and one 5 minute backup but otherwise it flowed fine.



Yep.  Ikon, inversion, good snow = busy.  

What did you think of Solitude?  Did you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Jan 13, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.  Ikon, inversion, good snow = busy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



What does the inversion have to do with crowds. is it just the warmth or does the air quality in the city become that much of an issue.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 13, 2019)

benski said:


> What does the inversion have to do with crowds. is it just the warmth or does the air quality in the city become that much of an issue.



In the winter, it gets cold, nasty foggy, and air quality goes into the shitter on a few days here and there in Dec-Feb. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hub8 (Jan 13, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> You're going to rent something quite a bit wider in Utah given you're talking about powder & glades, right?


Thanks and yes.  I'm 5'6", 150lbs and thinking about trying Qst 92 or 99, or should i try even wider? 50+lbs son currently on 67mm 110cm ski, I have not a clue what he needs, and will depend on advice at demo shop.

Sent from my SM-G935U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Jan 14, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> In the winter, it gets cold, nasty foggy, and air quality goes into the shitter on a few days here and there in Dec-Feb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Flying in was neat yesterday...the mountains were like islands above the sea of clouds. Very cloudy in morning (and again today) but the clouds burned off in the valley yesterday afternoon for some great views.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 14, 2019)

Zand said:


> *Flying in was neat yesterday*...the mountains were like islands above the sea of clouds.



The first time I flew there, I flew in at night, and the most surprising thing to me from the air was the miles of city lights of SLC (and suburbs) surrounded by absolute darkness.  I'd never seen anything like that before. 

 Normally, you get dwindling lights the farther out you get from any C.B.D. or urban area, but everyone in Utah lives on top of one another in a connected area (obvious exaggeration, but practically true), and is then surrounded by nature/wilderness.  I didnt realize at the time how much of Utah as a function of percentage the government owns.  It's completely counter-intuitive, but it's easier to buy a house on 10 or 20 acres of land in a nice area of New Jersey (the most densely populated state in America), than it is in Utah!


----------



## Zand (Jan 14, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> The first time I flew there, I flew in at night, and the most surprising thing to me from the air was the miles of city lights of SLC (and suburbs) surrounded by absolute darkness.  I'd never seen anything like that before.
> 
> Normally, you get dwindling lights the farther out you get from any C.B.D. or urban area, but everyone in Utah lives on top of one another in a connected area (obvious exaggeration, but practically true), and is then surrounded by nature/wilderness.  I didnt realize at the time how much of Utah as a function of percentage the government owns.  It's completely counter-intuitive, but it's easier to buy a house on 10 or 20 acres of land in a nice area of New Jersey (the most densely populated state in America), than it is in Utah!



Have you ever flown into Vegas at night? Same thing but...Vegas.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2019)

Zand said:


> Have you ever flown into Vegas at night? Same thing but...Vegas.



Did you like Snowbird?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Jan 14, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Did you like Snowbird?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I'd love it with better conditions but everything was pretty wind skewered or Rock solid if it faced the sun. Found a couple soft chutes off Road to Provo which I lapped a bunch and those were a blast. Got adventurous at one point and went to ski one of the Cirque chutes...the traverse was almost totally bare and I don't know how I didn't trash my skis. The snow in the Cirque was not worth the effort either lol.

Tomorrow I was going to go to Alta but I decided to audible and check out Deer Valley with conditions the way they are. Will hit Alta Wednesday with hopefully some fresh snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2019)

Zand said:


> I'd love it with better conditions but everything was pretty wind skewered or Rock solid if it faced the sun. Found a couple soft chutes off Road to Provo which I lapped a bunch and those were a blast. Got adventurous at one point and went to ski one of the Cirque chutes...the traverse was almost totally bare and I don't know how I didn't trash my skis. The snow in the Cirque was not worth the effort either lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I was going to go to Alta but I decided to audible and check out Deer Valley with conditions the way they are. Will hit Alta Wednesday with hopefully some fresh snow.



Bookends was good.  The Cirque Traverse always sucks


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Jan 14, 2019)

TB - do you have any Deer Valley tips to share? I wasn't expecting to go over there and didn't do any research. Downloaded a trail map and the place certainly is sprawling. Can't even figure out where I'm supposed to park.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2019)

Zand said:


> TB - do you have any Deer Valley tips to share? I wasn't expecting to go over there and didn't do any research. Downloaded a trail map and the place certainly is sprawling. Can't even figure out where I'm supposed to park.



You start at Snow Park Lodge.  Take the Silver Lake or Carpenter lifts out to Silver Lake.  I suggest then skiing down and riding to the top  of Bald Mountain.  Hit Steins and try Sultan Express.  There’s good pitch there.  The other favorite of mine is Empire or Lady Morgan.  Daly Bowl and chutes are fun.  And if you have time Jordanelle Gondola and Mountaineer are fun.  Staff ambassadors by the trail maps will tell you what is good.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Jan 14, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> The first time I flew there, I flew in at night, and the most surprising thing to me from the air was the miles of city lights of SLC (and suburbs) surrounded by absolute darkness.  I'd never seen anything like that before.
> 
> Normally, you get dwindling lights the farther out you get from any C.B.D. or urban area, but everyone in Utah lives on top of one another in a connected area (obvious exaggeration, but practically true), and is then surrounded by nature/wilderness.  I didnt realize at the time how much of Utah as a function of percentage the government owns.  It's completely counter-intuitive, but it's easier to buy a house on 10 or 20 acres of land in a nice area of New Jersey (the most densely populated state in America), than it is in Utah!



It makes sense, its kinda a pain to build houses and highways in the mountains so people have little choice but to live in a small area of Utah. The government ended up with so much land because it was worthless in the early 20th century. Its why forest preserves are disproportionately on mountain and base areas much more likely to be on private land than the actual ski area.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 15, 2019)

The high traverse at alta is a bit thin as you try to get out to stonecrusher and points beyond FYI. Also greeley will be crusted over. The good natural soft bumps are off wildcat right now. Also baldy shoulder should have so soft turns. Avoid areas that get sun till the next storm.


----------



## Zand (Jan 15, 2019)

Alright add me to the list of people who were pleasantly surprised by Deer Valley. Incredibly nice people there and very nice facilities...reminded be a lot of Bretton Woods. Daly Bowl had great snow and was a ton of fun...and not much effort to get into it.

Every time I go to a place like that I expect the worst of people (STRATTON) but like BW they made sure you had the best day you could.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2019)

Zand said:


> Alright add me to the list of people who were pleasantly surprised by Deer Valley. Incredibly nice people there and *very nice facilities*...reminded be a lot of Bretton Woods. *Daly Bowl had great snow and was a ton of fun*...and not much effort to get into it.



Very nice facilities is an understatement.  I'd never seen leather chairs in a ski lodge common area before.  Every attention to detail is there, even the paper towels in the bathroom are heavyweight ($$$).    

I didnt ski Daly Bowl when I was there, but after hiking over it this summer I definitely plan to this March when I visit.  Looks great.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2019)

Zand said:


> Alright add me to the list of people who were pleasantly surprised by Deer Valley. Incredibly nice people there and very nice facilities...reminded be a lot of Bretton Woods. Daly Bowl had great snow and was a ton of fun...and not much effort to get into it.
> 
> Every time I go to a place like that I expect the worst of people (STRATTON) but like BW they made sure you had the best day you could.



Spot on.  That has been my experience with DV, Stratton, and BW post 2010.

You going to Alta tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Jan 15, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Spot on.  That has been my experience with DV, Stratton, and BW post 2010.
> 
> You going to Alta tomorrow?
> 
> ...



I am...unfortunately have to cut the day short to get back to the airport but not sure my legs can handle more than 4 hours at this point anyway. 

Even though I only got a brief overview of each place I went, I'm glad I went to a bunch of different areas and now I feel like I'll be able to navigate to better spots at each area whenever I come back.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2019)

Zand said:


> Even though I only got a brief overview of each place I went, *I'm glad I went to a bunch of different areas and now I feel like I'll be able to navigate to better spots at each area whenever I come back.*



I feel exactly the same when I ski a new area.  I'd rather ski each place once and at least get a taste of what they offer.  Glad to hear you've had a fun trip.


----------



## Zand (Jan 15, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> I feel exactly the same when I ski a new area.  I'd rather ski each place once and at least get a taste of what they offer.  Glad to hear you've had a fun trip.



Part of it is the conditions not quite being where I'd hoped. With primo conditions I easily would've spent all 4 days in LCC without even thinking about it. But with a long season still ahead I figured I'd just get small tastes of each area and not wreck myself trying to turn in breakable crust down some steep chutes at Snowbird.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 16, 2019)

Well here's to hoping you made it up here today!


----------



## flakeydog (Jan 16, 2019)

go to Snowbasin.  The lodge there is a trip-and-a-half.  And speaking of "facilities" you have to check out the bathrooms, well worth the trip downstairs.  The whole lodge is just over the top with chandeliers, marble, nice chairs, artwork, sculptures, etc.  It blew me away as to how nice it was considering there is no hotel or condos attached, all for day trippers.  And the mountain is great, nice people, good terrain, etc.


----------



## Zand (Jan 16, 2019)

snoseek said:


> Well here's to hoping you made it up here today!



Only got to ski for 4 hours but it was probably the best 4 hours of skiing I've done in many years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2019)

Zand said:


> Only got to ski for 4 hours but it was probably the best 4 hours of skiing I've done in many years.



Awesome.  And just think that was “6 inches” of snow! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Jan 16, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Awesome.  And just think that was “6 inches” of snow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Easily 15+ up high on Sugarloaf and Supreme. Base area had very wet cement but didn't take long to get up to the goods. Actually changed to heavy graupel for a time around 11:30.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2019)

Zand said:


> Easily 15+ up high on Sugarloaf and Supreme. Base area had very wet cement but didn't take long to get up to the goods. Actually changed to heavy graupel for a time around 11:30.



Nice.   Good day to be at Alta with the visibility.


----------



## Zand (Apr 8, 2021)

Time to revive this thread, flying in 4 days!

I got 8 days in Utah in 2019... 3 at Alta, 2 at Snowbird, and 1 each at Brighton, Solitude, and Deer Valley. So I'm pretty good on the lay of the land and who has the terrain I like the most. My question going into this trip has entirely to do with how each resort is skiing in regards to the weather and next week's forecast.

Now that early next week is moving into the medium range, it looks like a warm sunny weekend will give way to a chilly trough midweek with clouds and mountain snow showers. Obviously this is most likely bad news (unless these snow showers end up over-producing which is always a possibility in Utah!) as most of this weekend's soft terrain will freeze solid. 

That said, between the Ikon resorts, is there any terrain at any of them that might not soften up this weekend and maybe therefore be more skiable next week? On my last trip, my first day was similar... big freeze after a warm stretch. I skied Brighton that day and it was almost entirely groomers only, but I found a couple soft runs off Snake Creek (Doyle's Dive, Hard Coin, etc). My last day of that trip was also a freeze with light snow showers which I spent at Alta, which was mainly garbage except High Rustler for some reason. That said, if I do end up dealing with a freeze, which resort is likely to have the highest amount of still-skiable ungroomed terrain? 

On the contrary, if the sun does come out and there's a good chance for spring corn, where would be the best place to go? I was thinking Deer Valley and their lower elevation might be a good sleeper on a spring day but they close for the season on Sunday so it's Cottonwoods only. Also, why does Solitude have so much terrain closed compared to the other 3 Cottonwood resorts? Brighton is 100% open still and Alta/Snowbird are close, but Solitude is only 75% open (with a lot of good stuff closed like Here Be Dragons and Parachute). What's up with that?

My plan was 2 days at Snowbird and 1 each at Alta, Brighton, and Solitude but with Solitude being light on terrain I may just do one SolBright day and take an extra day at Alta/Snowbird. Also, as a roller coaster enthusiast, looking forward to the final day of the trip which will be spent at Lagoon. Looks like a cool quirky park, so can't wait to check it out.

I'll have the non-skiing wife with me, so also looking for some nighttime recommendations. Staying in Midvale again, but both my previous trips were solo which meant hitting up random chain restaurants near the hotel every night. But this time I'm looking to check out a place or two in the city if anyone has any recommendations. 

Trailboss, Jim K, and anyone else out there, PM me if you're on the hill. I have a couple friends out there that might be able to get out for a day but otherwise I'll be skiing solo so it would be fun to take a few runs and maybe find some good stuff I've missed before.


----------



## jimk (Apr 8, 2021)

I think LCC and BCC will all be skiing pretty much the same.  Yesterday - brighton and day before - Bird were both skiing great - powder and/or packed powder.
For your visit You want either fresh powder, or warmish temps and sunshine for good spring skiing.  If you get in between, no new snow and coolish temps, then you get to sleep in with the wife each day and hit the slopes around 1030ish because the best skiing will be in the afternoon.  If you can bring two skis I'd say a carver and an all mtn around 100mm.  Use the carver in the AM and the all mtn in the PM 

MineralBasin is usually very nice when sun is out and temps over 32 degs and it warms up first at Snowbird.  But all the others have terrain that will work like that too.

If you like mexican the Red Iguana and Red Iguana 2 are good, but often crowded.  Maybe in April not too busy?  They are both downtown and don't take reservations.  Even cheaper mexican at Lone Star Taquria near base of BCC, good for drive thru.  Porcupine Grill american food is pretty good and also near base of BCC.  Also near base of BCC is Hog Wallow Pub, havent been but heard its good.  Closer to Midvale Bohemian Brewery is pretty good, and for  red meat at chain restaurant the Longhorn steakhouse is good.

If you settle on a firm schedule post it up so I'll know if we coincide.  I'll be skiing Bird some days next week and maybe one day at Alta, but meeting friends and doing stuff with my non-skiing wife sometimes dictate my availability.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 9, 2021)

Red Iguana..worth the wait.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2021)

Red Iguana, or Red Iguana 2, are legends.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm at Brighton this afternoon and will do some recon for you.  Deer Valley on Sunday.  PCMR and Deer Valley close Sunday.  Brighton is the 18th.  Alta's soft closing is the 18th.  They reopen the following weekend.  Sundance is closed.  Snowbasin is also closing this weekend.


----------



## Zand (Apr 9, 2021)

Sounds like the peaks aren't getting all that warm so hopefully the protected north facing terrain says soft in the higher elevations. The Wednesday system is starting to sound a little more potent, would be nice to score a late season powder day!

With all the non-Cottonwood resorts closing do you see increased crowds at Alta or Snowbird midweek or has everyone pretty much moved on from skiing?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2021)

Zand said:


> Sounds like the peaks aren't getting all that warm so hopefully the protected north facing terrain says soft in the higher elevations. The Wednesday system is starting to sound a little more potent, would be nice to score a late season powder day!
> 
> With all the non-Cottonwood resorts closing do you see increased crowds at Alta or Snowbird midweek or has everyone pretty much moved on from skiing?


So we were really warm last week and the week before and then we got a couple cold fronts that have dropped us back to at least normal or a bit above normal in terms of temps.  We have had some snow but not a lot as of late.  Crowds are down--people are out of "days" or distracted by other pursuits now.  Still pretty busy, but not too bad from what I have seen.


----------



## jimk (Apr 9, 2021)

Deer Valley was nice today apr 9.  some slopes stayed firm, but many softened up nicely.  it was sunny and about 45.  Took this shot of a buddy of mine off empire lift.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 9, 2021)

This time of year is pretty chill up in LCC. The powhounds will still come out when it snows but probably not the crushing volume you see from midseason. Here's to hoping the weather delivers for you. Snowbird is probably skiing the best right now but im not there so thats definitely a guess.


----------



## jimk (Apr 9, 2021)

Funny and friendly dude playing electric guitar while skiing today at DV, he played Smoke on the Water for me, said he's made 120 of these custom rigs for on-slope music making with amp:


----------



## kingslug (Apr 9, 2021)

That ...is awesome..


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2021)

I did 2-8 today at Brighton.  From Majestic down things softened in the sun—mainly turning to corn.  Shaded areas did not soften.  From Majestic up it stayed cold and the groomers were good but off that was iffy at best.  Great Western softened up about 2:30 for the bottom 2/3.  After dark it all hardened up pretty good.  And I saw the BCC moose on the loose on 190 near Spruces.  Drive safely!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2021)

jimk said:


> Funny and friendly dude playing electric guitar while skiing today at DV, he played Smoke on the Water for me, said he's made 120 of these custom rigs for on-slope music making with amp:
> View attachment 51370


So I think it’s safe to say we did not see him at DV in the pre-Ikon days


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 10, 2021)

jimk said:


> View attachment 51369
> Deer Valley was nice today apr 9.  some slopes stayed firm, but many softened up nicely.  it was sunny and about 45.  Took this shot of a buddy of mine off empire lift.


That photo is absolutely stunning! I edited it to make it pop a little more....(I hope you don't mind, the original shot is below)


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 10, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> That photo is absolutely stunning! I edited it to make it pop a little more....(I hope you don't mind, the original shot is below)
> View attachment 51371
> View attachment 51372


That one is frame worthy!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2021)

Contact DV so they can use it for their trail map


----------



## Zand (Apr 10, 2021)

Well I hope that 1-3" catches some Utah magic and turns into 12+ because otherwise this whole trip looks like dust on crust and zero spring conditions. Lovely.


----------



## jimk (Apr 10, 2021)

Wed sounds like it might be a storm day!


----------



## Zand (Apr 10, 2021)

You never know...almost starting to feel like my last trip. Got out there right as some nice bluebird days were on their way out. Frozen solid, groomers only the first day. Forecast for my second day was 2-4", which stayed consistent for a few days. Suddenly, while I was eating dinner in 65 degree and sunny Midvale, the forecast changed to 16-24" the next day. 

High T was deeeeep the next day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2021)

Zand said:


> View attachment 51374
> 
> Well I hope that 1-3" catches some Utah magic and turns into 12+ because otherwise this whole trip looks like dust on crust and zero spring conditions. Lovely.


Winter is back......

A lot of chairlift chatter about the weather and a return of snow.  Too bad so many places are closing.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2021)

Thise weather forcasts are speculative at best..predict an inch..get a foot..
No one can predict mountain weather..
Do a snowdance tonight..worked for me in pc


----------



## Zand (Apr 11, 2021)

NWS is up to 5-9" Tuesday Night into Wednesday.


----------



## Zand (Apr 11, 2021)

Now 9-15"...LFG!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2021)

Zand said:


> Now 9-15"...LFG!!!


Now that a lot of places are closed that makes complete sense.


----------



## Zand (Apr 11, 2021)

So now I think I need to start figuring out where I want to be on each day based on the weather (subject to change of course). I'll give my own reasoning but let me know if my assumptions are incorrect.

Tuesday - Cloudy, cold day after many days of sun and spring conditions. Not expecting it to be very good, maybe even groomers only. Getting in late Monday night so kinda planning on a half day anyway. Feel like I should pick Snowbird. Lots of good long groomers, and as far as ungroomed terrain goes I feel like some of the stuff off Road to Provo has the best chance of not having corned up the past few days, so a potential for soft snow.

Wednesday - Storm day. First choice would be Alta. If the canyon looks like a shitshow, maybe an audible to Brighton.

Thursday - Powder day, maybe another storm day? The opposite of the day before. If I go to Alta Wednesday, then Brighton Thursday and vice-versa. If I'm at Brighton, maybe a brief side-trip over to Solitude, but a lot of their good stuff seems to be closed already, so not really too interested in going there.

Friday and Saturday - Storm moving out, hopefully some sun. Alta one day and Snowbird the other. Or both each day.

I'm really interested in getting to know Alta and Snowbird better than I did the last two times I was out there. I've skied Alta 3 times and still feel like I barely know it. I've been watching videos and reading blogs the last couple days just trying to figure out where some of the more "hidden" traverses are to stuff like High Nowhere. Every time I've been I take the lower traverse (and did finally discover High Boy the last time I was there) or stuff in the Supreme Bowl just because they're easy to find. Alta reminds me of Super Mario Bros and trying to discover all the Warp Zones.

Snowbird I've been to twice and both times with iffy conditions, although I found good stuff each time. I feel like I know Mineral Basin and the Gad side (other than the stuff that goes down towards Baby Thunder) pretty decent as that's where I spent the majority of my time there. That said, I've been to the Peruvian base a grand total of 3 times. I know hiking is going to kick my ass, but I've heard that the High Baldy hike is very short and easy, but worth it. And then all that lower Peruvian stuff is still totally foreign to me but I've heard there's some hidden gems.

NWS point and click for Snowbird adds up to 19.6" through Thursday.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2021)

Explore the supreme lift. Short vert but tons of stashes.


----------



## jimk (Apr 11, 2021)

PM sent.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2021)

Zand said:


> So now I think I need to start figuring out where I want to be on each day based on the weather (subject to change of course). I'll give my own reasoning but let me know if my assumptions are incorrect.
> 
> Tuesday - Cloudy, cold day after many days of sun and spring conditions. Not expecting it to be very good, maybe even groomers only. Getting in late Monday night so kinda planning on a half day anyway. Feel like I should pick Snowbird. Lots of good long groomers, and as far as ungroomed terrain goes I feel like some of the stuff off Road to Provo has the best chance of not having corned up the past few days, so a potential for soft snow.
> 
> ...


Feel free to shoot me a PM.  The High Baldy hike is short.  Just make sure that there is enough snow in the amphitheater area (above Lower Men's Downhill) on Peruvian Side to be able to easily exit.  You can check by skiing down Chips and looking up or looking at it from the Peruvian Chair/Tram.  

I don't know if they make them anymore, but these resources are great:  

A Powderhound's Guide to Snowbird;
Powderhound's Guide to Alta;
Snowbird Landmark Map (satellite image denoting the locations of significant features);
Alta Landmark Map (same).


----------



## Zand (Apr 13, 2021)

The new airport is f*cking huge. It takes so long to walk from the gate to the baggage claim that the bags were already all going around the carousel by the time we got to it.

Fancy as hell too.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

Its like a 15 minute walk. Hear a lot of locals do not like it. The ski carrousel is better though.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

Are the Baldy chutes open..thats a blast..Main chute. Yeah its a 700 foot climb but worth it if you can do it.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> View attachment 51397


Hopefully.  So far we've been skunked.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Its like a 15 minute walk. Hear a lot of locals do not like it. The ski carrousel is better though.


Locals complaining about our new $1 billion airport is the definition of a first world problem.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

I was in  it..seemed like just a big airport. Not sure why they are complaining. Does take a while to move around it..like Kennedy..and your gate is always the last one...hmmm....


----------



## Zand (Apr 13, 2021)

Looking at the satellite view of it, the new terminal just has a bizarre layout because it's kind of shoehorned in next to the old one. The entrance and baggage claim is kind of at one far corner instead of in the middle like most airports. Theres a long underground tunnel if you're coming from the back terminal. Needs more people movers.

Yes, the new ski carousel is pretty snazzy. That whole area feels like the Bellagio.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

I like JH airport..its like a big room..takes about 5 minutes to get around.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2021)

Zand said:


> Looking at the satellite view of it, the new terminal just has a bizarre layout because it's kind of shoehorned in next to the old one. The entrance and baggage claim is kind of at one far corner instead of in the middle like most airports. Theres a long underground tunnel if you're coming from the back terminal. Needs more people movers.
> 
> Yes, the new ski carousel is pretty snazzy. That whole area feels like the Bellagio.


I think that the old one has been completely demoed.  At least it was close to be demoed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2021)

kingslug said:


> I was in  it..seemed like just a big airport. Not sure why they are complaining. Does take a while to move around it..like Kennedy..and your gate is always the last one...hmmm....


It's probably because the old one was a different design--like separate tentacles with gates--so it is shorter distance to get from the entry to a gate.  The new one, from what I can see as I have not yet flown out of it, is like Detroit with two long terminals.  As I said, first world problems.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

Allows more planes to function at the same time...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Allows more planes to function at the same time...


That's the intent.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2021)

Enjoy zand saw Alta picture yesterday looking epic for u


----------



## FBGM (Apr 15, 2021)

Zand said:


> Looking at the satellite view of it, the new terminal just has a bizarre layout because it's kind of shoehorned in next to the old one. The entrance and baggage claim is kind of at one far corner instead of in the middle like most airports. Theres a long underground tunnel if you're coming from the back terminal. Needs more people movers.
> 
> Yes, the new ski carousel is pretty snazzy. That whole area feels like the Bellagio.


Old one is getting torn down in phase 2. And I think rebuilt or something? I can’t keep track of it anymore. Used to always be there. Then Covid and yeah...know the story.


----------



## FBGM (Apr 15, 2021)

I’ve been out of town for work (not via plane) and I guess I’m coming back to like 12”+ at my house. I don’t care about the snow at this point but glad for the extra water.


----------



## jimk (Apr 15, 2021)

4/15/21 One of the better combination days for me this winter up at Snowbird for excellent snow, decent viz, and low crowds.


----------



## Zand (Apr 15, 2021)

jimk said:


> 4/15/21 One of the better combination days for me this winter up at Snowbird for excellent snow, decent viz, and low crowds.


Did they get much open? I deferred to Alta because the snow report said Cirque, Provo, and Mineral Basin were all closed for avy control. If the Cirque was open I wouldve gone but that doesnt leave much else. Want to go tomorrow, still waiting to hit Snowbird on a good day and this might be my chance.


----------



## jimk (Apr 16, 2021)

Spent best part of the day on Gad 2 chair.  Trees there including STH were _quite good_. Never went to summit due to poor viz up there. Skied lower Baldy off Peru chair for some short, but good powder stashes. Taking today off due to fatigue and some chores at home. But I'm sure BCC and LCC will be good again with more new snow!
PS took bus up and down for first time this winter.  It was pretty full, but a new stop puts it only 8 min walk from my accomms.


----------



## Zand (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm on the bus now headed up. No traffic today...good sign. Some snow accumulation in the valley which is a good sign for colder snow up high. Looks like Cirque is open and part of Mineral. But will probably follow the Gad 2 lead to start with the low vis. Pumped for my first ever (hopefully) good day at Snowbird!


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 16, 2021)

Zand said:


> Looking at the satellite view of it, the new terminal just has a bizarre layout because it's kind of shoehorned in next to the old one. The entrance and baggage claim is kind of at one far corner instead of in the middle like most airports. Theres a long underground tunnel if you're coming from the back terminal. Needs more people movers.
> 
> Yes, the new ski carousel is pretty snazzy. That whole area feels like the Bellagio.



The old terminals will be demolished if they have not already been, then the 2 new concourses will be extended out where the old terminal was.  This is replicating the Terminal and Concourse layout that Atlanta pioneered with parallel satellite concourses located in the middle of the airport with parallel runways on either side oriented perpendicular to the concourses.  Denver also has this layout when it was built from scratch, and Detroit has a similar variation with its concourses parallel to the Runways instead of Perpendicular.  This is the ideal Hub layout as it allows for easy plane movements, and easy connections for passengers.


----------



## Zand (Apr 16, 2021)

Got cirque'd


----------



## urungus (Apr 16, 2021)

Ouch !


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 16, 2021)

Just a flesh wound!  That ski has plenty of life left in it!


----------



## Zand (Apr 16, 2021)

Took it to the ski shop and they said it can be hammered back in and set with edge screws and epoxy. But for all intents and purposes it'll be a rock ski.

Was gonna get new skis next fall anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2021)

Zand said:


> View attachment 51463
> Got cirque'd


Yikes!

The trees yesterday afternoon at Brighton were quite good.  I went there because I am pretty tired (recovering from my second COVID shot) and Brighton is closing.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 17, 2021)

Yup...you got cirqued...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2021)

I was with a friend once who broke a ski in half landing a jump at Hunter, which was a first foe me, but I've never seen the sidewall just rip apart that far like that.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Apr 19, 2021)

Zand said:


> Took it to the ski shop and they said it can be hammered back in and set with edge screws and epoxy. But for all intents and purposes it'll be a rock ski.
> 
> Was gonna get new skis next fall anyway.


You should be able to get some great deals right now. Check out Level 9 
*625 S 600 W
Salt Lake City, UT 84101*


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2021)

asnowmobiler said:


> You should be able to get some great deals right now. Check out Level 9
> *625 S 600 W
> Salt Lake City, UT 84101*


I second Level Nine.  Great internet and physical retailer.


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 19, 2021)

Zand said:


> View attachment 51463
> Got cirque'd


That toothy limestone is unforgiving


----------



## kingslug (Apr 19, 2021)

I've stared into the entrance to Great Scott and really wondered if ..I was going to get past it..or eat it.. so far so good.


----------

